# Wireless Keyboard case for 2012 Kindle Fire HD 7 - does it exist?!



## ClaphamJunctionClaire (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello I'm new here!

I've spent many hours surfing Amazon for a Bluetooth wireless Keyboard for my (apparently ancient) 2012 Kindle Fire HD 7.  

Am wondering, do they exist?  

Can anyone help me out - maybe even with a link to such a product?  

I need to write away from home (my first book ) and I sooo want to convert my Kindle to a mini laptop!  My equally ancient mac is a bit heavy to lug around the cafes …  

Not sure if anyone can help with this - but many thanks anyway!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Does that kindle have Bluetooth capabilities? 
Also reporting your post so the mods can put it in one of the Fire dedicated forums.


----------



## ClaphamJunctionClaire (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks cinisajoy and yes it does have bluetooth.  Didn't realise there were several categories - oops!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If the 2012 has bluetooth, and I was pretty sure it did, yes, you can connect a keyboard with it.  In most cases you'll turn the keyboard on, go to bluetooth for your device, select the keyboard from the list of bluetooth devices available and it may ask you to type a code into the keyboard.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have this keyboard:

 Logitech Bluetooth Multi-Device Keyboard K480 for Computers, Tablets and Smartphones, Black (920-006342)

I like it because I can connect with three of my several devices. 

You said you were interested in a keyboard case. This one specifically says it's compatible with your model--but you'll want to check the one you pick, especially if it's a different color!


Bear Motion for Kindle Fire HD 7 (2012) - Premium Folio Case with Detachable Bluetooth Keyboard for Kindle Fire HD 7 (2012 Version) Tablet - Black

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've definitely used a bluetooth keyboard with my models from 2013 . . . . I think only the very first Fire model did NOT have blue tooth -- it was one of the things people clammored for.

Pretty much any keyboard should work. I have one like this: . Mine is an older model and wasn't that expensive . . . there are others that are even more compact.
(*eta -- looks like Betsy found one!)

The problem is they've slightly redesigned the Fire with each new generation . . . . so they're all slightly different sizes and shapes. But Amazon has a great return policy so if you order one and it doesn't work for you, you can return it quite easily.

Still, you might be able to find a fairly compact keyboard that can simply be carried with your Fire. Then with a portable stand like this

 you're all set.


----------



## ClaphamJunctionClaire (Apr 14, 2015)

Betsy and Ann you are marvellous!  I shall check them all out.  Thank you!


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

You might look at poetic cases as well. Not sure if they have the size you are looking for but they make very nice keyboard cases. www.poeticcases.com
Susie


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

SusieQ said:


> You might look at poetic cases as well. Not sure if they have the size you are looking for but they make very nice keyboard cases. www.poeticcases.com
> Susie


I have this one for my HDX7, worked fine, though I found that I really don't use much at all, since most of the time there's a "real" computer somewhere nearby if I need to do any real typing: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FNWM24C


----------



## ClaphamJunctionClaire (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks SusieQ and NogDog!


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

I strongly recommend a 7" Zagg autofit. It works with the Nexus 7 so it'll probably fit. It's the one bluetooth keyboard case that folds open and stays at an angle without anything to prop it up so it feels like a little netbook. The keyboard pairs well and you don't have to worry about carrying an additional piece.


----------

